# Tiny little diesel switcher



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone ever heard of a Kusan diesel switcher? This thing: 










I just picked it up (and everything else in the auction) for $36. I've not seen this thing before anywhere, is there a history on it? Flyonel or Gilbert? Anything special about it?

Charles.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks to me Like a cut down or kitbash of a big engine, like an SD9!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

How about a home-made "beep?"


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.robertstrains.com/Kusan.htm


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, I got it in the mail, and unfortunately it's as you all suspected, O-gauge. Dammit. It's also battery-powered (takes two C cells), which is rather lame. I got a decent shape 300 loco out of it though, but the tender is missing some wheels and the e-unit. Hopefully I can resell the O gauge stuff and get some of my money back.

Charles.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Kusan was a train company back in the 50's. That's a predecessor to the RMT beep diesel. They made battery versions of their engines for the cheaper sets. The Williams F7 diesels are based off of the Kusan F units and Kusan also had their own alco diesels.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hay,chopper--You ever get rid of the o gauge train stuff. I.m lookin for kusan train engine. I have a old kusan train[o scale] . I`m getting into o scale..Hobo. preciate it you give me a shout. thanks..


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Look at O scale information. There is a link. KMT and Kusan are the same compay at different times.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*o scale*

Tnx a bunch for info.


----------

